# hair jigs



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

Starting to get ready for spring bite, went to ole petes bookmark and he's not there any more . Has he retired, or moved? If he has can any body suggest another site?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is the last phone number I had for him. OLE PETES 216 518 1669


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I could be wrong, but thought Fisherman's Wharf made them in-house.

What sizes/colors are you looking for? Just got some new teardrop heads in with sickle style hooks that i started painting. I work in downtown Tiffin.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Talked to ol' Pete the other day. He is updating his site now. You'll have plenty of time to order before jigging season. His jigs are awesome.


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you, thats good news


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

If ole petes doesn't get going I found another site that looks good. google Captain Hook's Bait & Tackle and check out the killer jigs


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

eyegrabber said:


> If ole petes doesn't get going I found another site that looks good. google Captain Hook's Bait & Tackle and check out the killer jigs


http://captainhookstackle.com/bait/killer-jigs/


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

So what color jig does the best.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

purple with purple and green skirt has out jigged every jig imho


----------



## eyegrabber (Mar 9, 2010)

3 limits of these bad boys in 1 1/2 hour, last spring. with pearl and purple


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Don's break is now over and turned his site back up today. www.olepetestackle.com


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

http://cyclops-lures.com/

Bobby makes jigs for lots of the local bait shops . Great guy to deal with and also does any custom colors you want . Made me several colors that are not on the market that have been very good the past 3 springs.
Dwayne


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

I plan on making a trip out to the reefs this year for the jig bite. I was wondering what weight jig works the best before I buy any,,.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

fishforfun said:


> I plan on making a trip out to the reefs this year for the jig bite. I was wondering what weight jig works the best before I buy any,,.


I like a 5/8 or a 3/4 oz. Some guys like an ouince, almost straight down jiggin, all depends on your feel. You want to tick the bottom, that's where ya the fish are !!! Purple, black, white, and green are my colors of choice. Mike


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

3/8oz purple hair jig.....you will not want anything else.....leave it emtpy with a stinger hook or tip it with a minny....either way its the BEST


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Rednek said:


> Don's break is now over and turned his site back up today. www.olepetestackle.com


Just recieved an order of hair jigs and blades for harnesses from Ole Pete's. Fast delivery, nice selection, I'm very impressed with everything ordered.


----------

